# StartSSL Key überschrieben



## hume1991 (31. März 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

hatte heute wieder ein neues Zertifikat für eine Domain erstellt. Hatte nicht so geklappt wie beim ersten mal und habe gedacht ich habe etwas vergessen zu kopieren. Nun habe ich das Problem privater Schlüssel und Zertifikat passen irgendwie nicht mehr zusammen so sagt mir dies zumindest Plesk. Wollte die Schritte nochmals durchführen ist aber von StartSSL nicht mehr möglich was nun?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. April 2014)

Hi,

wenn du den privaten Key noch hast, dann kannst du bei StartSSL im Manager auf "Retrive Certificate" klicken und dir das Zertifikat nochmal runterladen und zusammensetzen.

Falls du den privaten Key nicht mehr hast, dann musst du dort ein neues Zertifikat beantragen, also einen neuen Key inklusive CSR erstellen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

